# ماء البحر المتوسط



## الادهم الاسواني (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ابحث عن تحليل كامل لمياه البحر المتوسط من حيث الملوحة وكميات الاملاح المختلفة 
الرجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تاليا تحليل مياه البحر 
وبتوفيق الله


ph = 8.26
e. cond=60500 us
total hardness=7900 ppm as CaCo3
Ca hardness=7900 ppm as CaCo3
Mg hardness =6200 ppm as CaCo3
silica = 0.3 ppm
TDS = 42350 ppm
p-alkalinity= 16 ppm as CaCo3
m-alkalinity = 130 ppm as CaCo3chloride ion = 22649 ppm​


----------

